# 2015 Specktra Beauty Awards - RESULTS!



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

Many thanks to all of you who took the time to vote for your favorite beauty products and brands in 2015. 

We are delighted to present the winners of the very 1st Specktra Beauty Awards.  

And without further ado, here are the results!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*FACE:

Best Face Primer:  MAKE UP FOR EVER Step 1 Skin Equalizer








 Best Foundation:  MAKE UP FOR EVER Ultra HD Invisible Cover Foundation







Best BB/CC Cream:  Smashbox Camera Ready BB Cream







Best Undereye Concealer:  NARS Radiant Creamy Concealer







Best Blemish Concealer:  Kat Von D Lock-It Concealer







Best Setting Powder:  Laura Mercier Translucent Loose Setting Powder







Best Setting Spray:  Urban Decay All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray







Best Finishing Powder:  Guerlain Météorites Illuminating Powder Pearls







Best Cream/Gel Blush:  BECCA Beach Tint







Best Powder Blush:  NARS Blush







Best Cream/Liquid Highlighter:  BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector







Best Powder Highlighter:  BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed






Best Cream Contour:  Laura Mercier Flawless Contouring Palette






Best Powder Contour:  Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Palette







Best Cream/Liquid Bronzer:  BECCA Bronzing Skin Perfector







Best Powder Bronzer:  Too Faced Soleil Matte Bronzer




*


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*EYES:

Best Eyeshadow Primer:*  Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Original







*Best Cream Eyeshadow:*  Bobbi Brown Long Wear Cream Shadow Stick







*Best Powder Eyeshadow:*  Urban Decay Eyeshadow







*Best Eyeshadow Palette:*  Kat Von D Shade + Light Eye Contour Palette





*

Best Gel Eyeliner:*  M·A·C Fluidline




*Best Liquid Eyeliner:*  Kat Von D Tattoo Liner







*Best Pencil Eyeliner: * NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner







*Best Brow Pencil:  *Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Wiz







*Best Brow Gel/Cream/Pomade:  *Anastasia Beverly Hills DIPBROW Pomade







*Best Brow Powder:  *Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Powder Duo







*Best Brow Gel: * Anastasia Beverly Hills Brow Gel







*Best Eyelash Curler:*  shu uemura Eyelash Curler







* Best Mascara:*  Too Faced Better Than Sex Mascara







*Best False Lashes:  *Ardell Natural & Glamour Lashes


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*LIPS:

Best Lip Scrub:*  Lush Lip Scrubs






*Best Lip Balm:  *Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment Sunscreen SPF 15







*Best Lipstick: * NARS Audacious Lipstick







*Best Liquid-to-Matte Lipstick:  *Kat Von D Everlasting Liquid Lipstick







*Best Lip Crayon:  *NARS Velvet Matte Lip Pencil







*Best Lip Liner:  *NARS Velvet Lip Liner







*Best Lip Gloss:  *Marc Jacobs Beauty Enamored Hi-Shine Gloss Lip Lacquer Lipgloss


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*BRUSHES:*

*Best Foundation Brush:*  Marc Jacobs Beauty The Face I/II/III Foundation Brush







*Best Concealer Brush:*  Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer Brush








*Best Powder Brush:*  MAKE UP FOR EVER 130 Large Powder Brush







*Best Blush Brush:*  MAKE UP FOR EVER 150 Precision Blush Brush







*Best Contour Brush:*  Kat Von D Shade + Light Contour Brush







*Best Highlighter Brush:*  NARS Yachiyo Brush #27







*Best Bronzer Brush:*  Marc Jacobs Beauty The Bronze - Bronzer Brush No. 12







*Best Finishing Brush:*  BECCA The One Perfecting Brush







*Best Eye Shader Brush:*  M·A·C 239 Eye Shading Brush





*

Best Crease/Blending Brush:*  M·A·C 217 Blending Brush







*Best Eyeliner Brush:*  Laura Mercier Flat Eye Liner Brush







*Best Eyebrow Brush:*  Anastasia Beverly Hills Brush #12


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*SKIN:*

*Best Facial Cleanser:*  philosophy Purity Made Simple







*Best Facial Exfoliator:*  GLAMGLOW YOUTHMUD™ Tinglexfoliate Treatment







*Best Facial Toner:*  CLINIQUE Clarifying Lotion







*Best Facial Moisturizer:*  CLINIQUE Moisture Surge Extended Thirst Relief







*Best Face Serum/Treatment:*  GLAMGLOW SUPERMUD™ Clearing Treatment







*Best Eye Cream:*  CLINIQUE Repairwear Laser Focus Wrinkle Correcting Eye Cream


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*NAILS:*

*Best Cuticle Oil: * Orly Argan Oil Cuticle Drops







*Best Cuticle Remover:*  Sally Hansen Instant Cuticle Remover







*Best Mainstream Nail Polish:*  OPI Nail Polish







*Best Indie Nail Polish:*  Cirque Colors Nail Polish







*Best Base Coat:*  Formula X PRIME - Base Coat







*Best Top Coat:*  Formula X SHINE - Top Coat







*Best Nail Polish Remover:*  Formula X DELETE Nail Polish Remover


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 11, 2016)

*HAIR:*

*Best Hair Shampoo:*  Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Shampoo







*Best Hair Conditioner:*  Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Conditioner
*






Best Dry Shampoo:  *Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Dry Shampoo







*Best Heat-Protecting Spray:*  Living Proof Restore Instant Protection Spray
*






Best Hairspray: * Bumble and bumble Does It All Styling Spray







*Best Hair Dryer: * ghd Air Professional Performance Hairdryer







*Best Flat Iron:*  ghd Classic 1 Inch Styler







*Best Curling Iron:*  ghd Curve Soft Curl Iron 1.25"


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 12, 2016)

*throws confetti*


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm gonna have to try some of these products!


----------



## iqaganda (Apr 8, 2016)

do we have one for drugstore brands?


----------



## lilinah (Apr 8, 2016)

Where's the "Like" button


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 9, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> do we have one for drugstore brands?



When voting was open months ago (and there were very few votes, it should be noted), you could have voted for drugstore products. We didn't separate them from high end. It's just that high end stuff won out.


----------



## lilinah (Apr 17, 2016)

Makin' a list, checkin' it twice


----------

